# Unsightly prints with WM Plastics ink.



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I recently bought a gallon of WM Plastics Ultimate White-GL and I'm. It having any luck with it. The ink was super creamy even before I stirred it up real good but MAN I print the first layer on a black shirt and it has that reduced by 30% look st aight from the bucket. So I flash to 220-230 and hit it again. Now the print looks great UNTIL I cure it to 330 and you can just watch it puff up. Ugh! It looks horrible, puffs up and gets real rough looking. Any suggestions? I did use a curable reducer between 10,20,30,40,50 percent. It did seem to take some of the edge off of the puff but man, not happy with this ink.


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm using a 230 mesh screen. I'm guessing they just put a puff additive in this ink. But who can use this crap? I've used IC and Union for atleast 10 years and the first time I take a step off the beaten path I step in crap! Please offer me a suggestion I'm going crazy.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

basement_kid said:


> I recently bought a gallon of WM Plastics Ultimate White-GL and I'm. It having any luck with it. The ink was super creamy even before I stirred it up real good but MAN I print the first layer on a black shirt and it has that reduced by 30% look st aight from the bucket. So I flash to 220-230 and hit it again. Now the print looks great UNTIL I cure it to 330 and you can just watch it puff up. Ugh! It looks horrible, puffs up and gets real rough looking. Any suggestions? I did use a curable reducer between 10,20,30,40,50 percent. It did seem to take some of the edge off of the puff but man, not happy with this ink.


okay you don't say what kind of material you are printing on. this ink (ultimate white) says it's for 50/50 and polyester. It also says cure at 325 and also fast flash hot 2 secs. So overcuring may cause you problems. I will also say that polyester inks with a micropuff don't look that great on cotton except under certain circumstances. And I have to wonder why buy a gallon of an ink you've never tried and apparently didn't need? I always have them give me a sample or at best maybe I'd get a quart if I wasn't sure if I'd like it.


----------

